# skechers tone ups? kinect?



## kelly29

hi everyone:winkwink: 

right i just bought some of these trainers ( so ugly ):haha: but iv'e been wearing them for 2 days and my feet and ankles kill:cry: is this normal? they just look like reg trainers:shrug: i just don't wanna be wearing them if there messing me up even more than i already am:haha: or if there not actually doing anything?:shrug: anyone got them? any good? or just rubbish and i should of saved my money:haha: or should i say hubby's money:haha: x

thank you x


----------



## sophxx

i have fit flops there th same i think my legs were well sore when i first started them i wear them all the time so dont notice it now but i think there good x


----------



## kelly29

aww thank you for your reply :) so have you lost anything? do you look more toned:winkwink: x


----------



## sophxx

im really skinny so didnt get them to loose weight i just got them cos fit flops help take the strain of you back and hips and i have lots of injurys as i was a professional ballet dancer and there abit of a fashion thing where we live lol 

but my friend has dropped a jean size with wearing hers she looks loads more tonned

i have ones like these but i guess there the same thing as yours 

https://www.fitflop.com/sandals/electra-strata-tiger-eye/invt/electrastratatigereye/


----------



## kelly29

thank you babe x


----------



## kirst1805

I've got these: https://www.lovethoseshoes.com/skechers-womens-tone-ups-electric-slide-black/

and i love them, I've noticed a difference anyway but my legs did ache to start with.

xx


----------



## letia659

I have the sketchers shape ups and they do make your legs hurt! I cant say whether they do much or not I dont wear them enough but I wear my Nike shox to walk in because I cant stand the burn in my legs from the sketchers and wouldnt make it as far in them :shrug: I just wear the sketcher to go to town and around the house and I think they do a little good :)


----------



## tasha41

I wear tone up shoes at work! They make me about an inch taller and I really feel them working, especially on 8 hour shifts, mostly my butt hurts lol. My butt is looking bigger (rather than being concave, I've got a booty now!) and it's pretty firm. I feel thinner but the weight isn't going down.


----------



## tina_h75

I got some fitflops and even if they didn't tone, they would be worth the pricetag for being the comfiest shoes ever, I bought them 2 years ago and have worn them nearly every day.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv got easy tone and love them


----------



## FsMummy

i just bought some shape ups the other day and havent really worn them yet sodont know yet but hoping for some results!


----------

